# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  xin thông số dây đai bánh răng

## cnclaivung

chào các bác....em cũng lờ mờ cái thông số mã dây đai răng, ( dân ngoại đạo mừ ) định làm lại 2 cái hộp số cho trục y ...dây curoa thì biết gọi con dây đai ko biết mã ntn cả, định đặt mua mà mù tịt tên của nó :nhờ các bác giúp đở : 
em định làm 1 bánh lớn 100 răng, bánh nhỏ 15 răng bản 30mm bước răng 3m khoản cách sao cho hợp lý nhất giữa 2 tâm xoay của hai bánh răn...
vậy tên gọi nó ntn các bác ?

----------


## CKD

Tỷ số truyền lớn thế bác?
Mà bánh nhỏ 15t với bước 3 thì bé tẹo.

Bộ giảm tốc thì có bán sẵn mà bác. Tỷ số thông dụng 1/5

Đai răng thì có nhiều chuẩn, nhưng nếu mua chợ trời thì thường thấy chuẩn theo hệ met (M), thường gọi 3M, 5M.
Ngoài ra còn có chuẩn biên dạng răng.. mà người bán thì thường không rành vụ này.
Do đó nên mua bánh đai hệ met, xong đi mua dây đai thì tiện hơn. Ướm thử kiểm tra cho chắc. Đai phải ôm sát bánh đai

----------


## cnclaivung

không phải anh ơi, em định mua dây đai trước sau đó tự phay cái bánh răng theo dây đai bằng mica , do cái thanh răng và bánh răn bước lớn quá : 1 vòng bánh răng đi tới 125mm nên tính toán sao cho 1 vòng step đi được 10 hoặc 15 thôi. ( do bộ hộp số nhông cam xích đề xe máy độ run cao quá chạy bị răng cưa sản phẩm) chứ hiện tại e qua 2 cấp 1/4 nên còn bước 8.5mm

----------


## Ga con

> không phải anh ơi, em định mua dây đai trước sau đó tự phay cái bánh răng theo dây đai bằng mica , do cái thanh răng và bánh răn bước lớn quá : 1 vòng bánh răng đi tới 125mm nên tính toán sao cho 1 vòng step đi được 10 hoặc 15 thôi. ( do bộ hộp số nhông cam xích đề xe máy độ run cao quá chạy bị răng cưa sản phẩm) chứ hiện tại e qua 2 cấp 1/4 nên còn bước 8.5mm


Răng 3M bé quá (tính chính xác thì mỗi răng 3mm, chiều dài đai cần mua (chu vi) là bội số của bước răng) rất khó phay vì phải dùng dao nhỏ hơn 2mm. Nếu tự làm thì nên làm đai 5M cho khoẻ (dùng dao 3-4mm OK). Chắc làm bằng nhôm chứ mica thì mau đi.

Mình thấy mua cái hộp số tỷ số truyền 11 cho khoẻ, cũng không khó kiếm. Đai thì 1 cấp giảm chừng 5 lần là quá lắm rồi (góc ôm bánh nhỏ quá bé dễ bị trượt hoặc rụng răng, phải thêm bánh căng đai để tăng góc ôm).

Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Nếu có cắt dây thì ok, chứ phay cũng hơi đuối à. Vì phay dao nhỏ, trên máy yếu, lại phay sâu nên khó.
Mà tính chi phí & thời gian chưa chắc đã hiệu quả hơn mua à.
Dây đai thì cơ bản có 2 thông số là số răng và bước răng. Thông dụng trong ngành gỗ hình như là 155-5M. Dùng cho bộ truyền tỷ số 1/5 (18t/90t).

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## anhcos

Mình toàn phay 3M với 5M, dây đai có trước rồi phay bánh ướm vào thử:

Đây là 3M POM, bánh nhỏ 20 răng, bánh lớn 140 răng, fai dùng dao quả dứa ăn tinh:



5M thì dễ hơn vì dao 2mm dùng ok.

----------


## cnclaivung

xem ra thanh răng của em thuộc dạng khó nhai nhĩ...tiếc laf THK chứ ko em vức cho khỏe, chứ giảm bước 1/5 thì e 2 con step thần thánh chịu hok nỗi :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Mình toàn phay 3M với 5M, dây đai có trước rồi phay bánh ướm vào thử:
> 
> Đây là 3M POM, bánh nhỏ 20 răng, bánh lớn 140 răng, fai dùng dao quả dứa ăn tinh:
> 
> 
> 
> 5M thì dễ hơn vì dao 2mm dùng ok.


đẹp quá bác, loại nhựa đó là gì bác ơi...bền ko...

----------


## nhatson

> Mình toàn phay 3M với 5M, dây đai có trước rồi phay bánh ướm vào thử:
> 
> Đây là 3M POM, bánh nhỏ 20 răng, bánh lớn 140 răng, fai dùng dao quả dứa ăn tinh:
> 
> 
> 
> 5M thì dễ hơn vì dao 2mm dùng ok.


cái profile mình vẽ kiểu nào cho nha anh anhcos ơi
thanks

----------


## Ga con

> cái profile mình vẽ kiểu nào cho nha anh anhcos ơi
> thanks


Loại đai **M em cũng toàn phay, loại L-XL... thì cắt dây do profile này khó phay hơn.

Về biên dạng thì hồi trước em dùng Mechanical desktop (gần giống autocad) để lấy biên dạng 2D, sau này dùng inventor vẽ 3D (chọn 2 bánh ăn khớp), xuất 2D của 2 bánh, rồi manual bỏ bớt bánh kia đi (thao tác trên 2D hoặc chuyển sang Autocad bỏ bớt đi, chứ 3D nó link 2 bánh với nhau không bỏ 1 bánh được).

Nghe cu em bảo có soft nào free trên grabcad chuyên cho bánh răng bánh đai mà e chưa tìm xem.

Nhựa làm bánh đai thì POM là ngon, giá vừa phải và cứng, giòn, còn tốt hơn thì dùng nhựa MC (màu xanh biển, cứng và chịu mài mòn, rất mắc, trước em mua chừng gần 400k/kg).

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

màu xanh biển trước em gia công nó bị kéo sợi  :Frown:

----------


## anhcos

Đúng  vậy, MC phay nó kéo sợi quấn dao nhiều lắm, tưới nguội cũng dính, phải bỏ nhớt và mới được.

@Nhatson: Profile anh xài phần mềm tự viết, để hoàn thiện chút nữa rồi up lên cho ae xài chơi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Lai vung vào đây chọn day đai nè: https://sdp-si.com/eStore/Catalog/Group/1159#

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## truongkiet

> không phải anh ơi, em định mua dây đai trước sau đó tự phay cái bánh răng theo dây đai bằng mica , do cái thanh răng và bánh răn bước lớn quá : 1 vòng bánh răng đi tới 125mm nên tính toán sao cho 1 vòng step đi được 10 hoặc 15 thôi. ( do bộ hộp số nhông cam xích đề xe máy độ run cao quá chạy bị răng cưa sản phẩm) chứ hiện tại e qua 2 cấp 1/4 nên còn bước 8.5mm


Giảm số răng của bánh răng ăn khớp để giảm bước vòng khỏi qua hộp số cho phức tạp

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Giảm số răng của bánh răng ăn khớp để giảm bước vòng khỏi qua hộp số cho phức tạp


bác giảm nhỏ nhất thì cũng tầm 50 đến 60 mm cho 1 vòng quay của bánh ăn khớp ợ , ko sử dụng cho máy chạy gổ bác ạ

do bánh răng này khó tìm nên ko có phương án lựa chọn để giảm, trừ khi cắt dây bánh răng mới, nhưng nó 18 răng rồi bác ạ, có bác nào cho em phương án hiệu quả kinh tế nhất không...bỏ đi tiếc quá à...

----------


## truongkiet

18 răng mà 1 vòng đi dc 125mm thì bánh răng modun lớn lắm đó

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nvu001

Các bạn có thể tham khảo sản phẩm dây đai Pet để sử dụng cho việc đai răng: http://daydai.net/

----------

